# Dai on his way to 60,000 posts



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

passes 59,000...
congratulations


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Wow, congratulations on the great dedication dai!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations dai - absolutely incredible!!!

John


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Congratulations Dai!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Well done Dai, congratulations :4-clap:







:4-clap:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Great job, Dai!! That's a mark I will never hit....:laugh:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Many congrats dai - sterling work!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

thanks


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Amazing dai!


.


----------



## tallin (Apr 26, 2008)

Just a great Accomplishment for anyone to achieve in 8 years,

Congratulations Boss.:beerchug:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Well done Dai, you must put in the work to get above 20,000 but you have nearly 3 times that amount.

Congratz


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Don't you ever get tired?


----------



## Horse (Oct 30, 2003)

Well done Dai. Are you going to retire from retirement once you reach 60 000? LOL


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

take each day as it comes these days

after scrambling around the roof cleaning gutters and congratulating myself on finishing before the storm hit

then seeing that much hail and rain they all could not keep up with the torrent and backflowed

then today every muscle in my body aches in retribution for the last years life of ease


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

congrats and well done

keep up the great job


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations Dai* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:
I know what you mean about aches and pains. :grin:


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats and well done Dai :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap: 
I hope your car didn't get pounded with that hail, I saw some on TV it was pretty bad


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Congrats. It's good to stay busy. I'm catching up to you. 6th of the way there. :winkgrin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Congratulations dai .. better to sit in the armchair and tire those fingers than get up on the roof ..


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

Congrats. good job..


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Fantastic work:beerchug:


----------

